# The Beaufort



## Judgemental (9 October 2021)

What on earth is going on at the Beaufort, with video's of either the Huntsman or Kennel-man shooting hounds. Totally unnecessary in this day and age.  A simple injection by the vet is all that is required. Don't anybody tell me the hunt can't afford the Vet, that's rubbish. Also what is the Kennel-man doing allowing himself to be filmed. Absolutely disgraceful.

Undercover footage shows Beaufort Hunt hounds shot dead at kennels | Daily Mail Online 

*Undercover video shows hunt hounds being shot dead at kennels before being shoved in a wheelbarrow and 'thrown away like garbage' at The Beaufort Hunt!*


----------



## I'm Dun (9 October 2021)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/fox-hounds-being-shot.810914/page-3#post-14739953


----------



## Snowpup (10 October 2021)

Nothing on H&H page I notice or much on the forum. It’s always happened, people just denied or pretended it didn’t. Evil.


----------



## ycbm (10 October 2021)

Snowpup said:



			Nothing on H&H page I notice or much on the forum. It’s always happened, people just denied or pretended it didn’t. Evil.
		
Click to expand...

It's been fully discussed on the forum.  It isn't evil. 

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/fox-hounds-being-shot.810914/page-3#post-14739953


----------



## Judgemental (18 October 2021)

Remarkable 673 views and only three comments. Clearly, all the sycophantic toadies of The Beaufort and others are not prepared to condemn this disgraceful practice.


----------



## I'm Dun (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Remarkable 673 views and only three comments. Clearly, all the sycophantic toadies of The Beaufort and others are not prepared to condemn this disgraceful practice.
		
Click to expand...

thats because this is a duplicate post. This was pointed out to you and you were even given the link. Did you not read mine or YBCMs replies?


----------



## YorksG (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Remarkable 673 views and only three comments. Clearly, all the sycophantic toadies of The Beaufort and others are not prepared to condemn this disgraceful practice.
		
Click to expand...

Do please read the thread linked above,  I very much doubt that anyone will bother rehashing the debate, for the benefit of a poster who hasn't bothered to read the previous, quite lengthy thread.


----------



## Judgemental (18 October 2021)

That's very interesting but this whole subject needs to be fully aired. Everybody is entitled to their own opinions and plainly the spotlight needs to be focused on The Beaufort, who need to be brought down a peg or two. That said, at more or less the same time we see Mr Mark Hankinson found guilty of a very serious criminal offense, of aiding and abetting the breach of The Hunting Act, that is quite remarkable, bearing in mind Hankinson is the Executive Director of the Masters of Foxhounds Association and a former master of the Wilton Hunt. Yet even more sycophantic toadies have not commented. He has committed a criminal offense and was found guilty at no lesser Court than before the senior magistrate in Westminster Magistrates Court and fined £3,500.00. Yet all you people seem to think it is still alright to support so-called illegal hunting and the shooting of hounds. When are hunting folk going to wake up to the fact, that much of what they are doing is a criminal offense on any given hunting day. I am reliably informed, that a very large number of major landowners are ceasing to welcome hounds on the grounds that they, the landowners could be similarly charged for aiding and abetting illegal hunting.


----------



## sbloom (18 October 2021)

Does a nine page thread not count as airing it? https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/fox-hounds-being-shot.810914/? 

Seriously...


----------



## Judgemental (18 October 2021)

No, because fundamentally it's a glorified cover-up and contrived agenda of justifications.


----------



## millikins (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			No, because fundamentally it's a glorified cover-up and contrived agenda of justifications.
		
Click to expand...

So essentially your view of "discussion" is that everybody just agrees with you?


----------



## paddy555 (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			No, because fundamentally it's a glorified cover-up and contrived agenda of justifications.
		
Click to expand...

as we have discussed this backwards, forwards and sideways on and from most other angles then it is difficult to see why it is a cover up. I think you will find many anti hunt, some want it totally banned even. Does your post have any point? If so come and join the other discussions.


----------



## I'm Dun (18 October 2021)

millikins said:



			So essentially your view of "discussion" is that everybody just agrees with you?
		
Click to expand...

I think she/he has lost a few marbles somewhere along the line!


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			That's very interesting but this whole subject needs to be fully aired. Everybody is entitled to their own opinions and plainly the spotlight needs to be focused on The Beaufort, who need to be brought down a peg or two. That said, at more or less the same time we see Mr Mark Hankinson found guilty of a very serious criminal offense, of aiding and abetting the breach of The Hunting Act, that is quite remarkable, bearing in mind Hankinson is the Executive Director of the Masters of Foxhounds Association and a former master of the Wilton Hunt. Yet even more sycophantic toadies have not commented. He has committed a criminal offense and was found guilty at no lesser Court than before the senior magistrate in Westminster Magistrates Court and fined £3,500.00. Yet all you people seem to think it is still alright to support so-called illegal hunting and the shooting of hounds. When are hunting folk going to wake up to the fact, that much of what they are doing is a criminal offense on any given hunting day. I am reliably informed, that a very large number of major landowners are ceasing to welcome hounds on the grounds that they, the landowners could be similarly charged for aiding and abetting illegal hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Judgemental, old chap, things have been moving on since you were last on here, and illegal hunting has been rightly getting a right bashing from many.

The webinars, the Mark Hankinson charges, trial and subsequent conviction has been thoroughly debated and mulled over on this thread, which has been running for nearly 11 months. It currently has 1382 posts and 102,697 views .

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/hunting-is-in-a-spot-of-bother.797854/


----------



## Judgemental (18 October 2021)

millikins said:



			So essentially your view of "discussion" is that everybody just agrees with you?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous. What you fail to appreciate, is the majority of people who go so-called 'hunting' have an inflated opinion of their own self-importance and a complete disregard for the law, making them criminals. When the Chief Executive of The Masters of Fox Hounds Association ends up with a very serious criminal conviction, one knows that the whole show is over and wholly unacceptable to society generally.


----------



## YorksG (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Don't be ridiculous. What you fail to appreciate, is the majority of people who go so-called 'hunting' have an inflated opinion of their own self-importance and a complete disregard for the law, making them criminals. When the Chief Executive of The Masters of Fox Hounds Association ends up with a very serious criminal conviction, one knows that the whole show is over and wholly unacceptable to society generally.
		
Click to expand...

How does that tie in with hounds being shot?


----------



## Judgemental (18 October 2021)

YorksG said:



			How does that tie in with hounds being shot?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly you have made my point. The hounds do not need to be shot. A humane injection is a proper way, then hounds in the kennels do not hear the shot. Apart from anything else a hound that has come to the end of its day knows that it is going to be shot. Also, the people who carry out this vile practice, have a 'blood lust' and enjoy playing about with pistols and furthermore, they are not discouraged from the practice by their employers.


----------



## ycbm (18 October 2021)

🥱 🥱 🥱


----------



## YorksG (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Exactly you have made my point. The hounds do not need to be shot. A humane injection is a proper way, then hounds in the kennels do not hear the shot. Apart from anything else a hound that has come to the end of its day knows that it is going to be shot. Also, the people who carry out this vile practice, have a 'blood lust' and enjoy playing about with pistols and furthermore, they are not discouraged from the practice by their employers.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, what twaddle!


----------



## millikins (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Don't be ridiculous. What you fail to appreciate, is the majority of people who go so-called 'hunting' have an inflated opinion of their own self-importance and a complete disregard for the law, making them criminals. When the Chief Executive of The Masters of Fox Hounds Association ends up with a very serious criminal conviction, one knows that the whole show is over and wholly unacceptable to society generally.
		
Click to expand...

What an apt username you chose.


----------



## Amymay (18 October 2021)

Judgemental said:



			Exactly you have made my point. The hounds do not need to be shot. A humane injection is a proper way, then hounds in the kennels do not hear the shot. Apart from anything else a hound that has come to the end of its day knows that it is going to be shot. Also, the people who carry out this vile practice, have a 'blood lust' and enjoy playing about with pistols and furthermore, they are not discouraged from the practice by their employers.
		
Click to expand...

That is, obviously, complete and utter bollocks 🤣🤣


----------



## Orangehorse (18 October 2021)

Even the politicians who backed the ban and who helped get it past in parliament went on TV and radio to say that they didn't want to stop people having a ride across country following a pack of hounds, the only thing they were against was the chasing and killing of the fox, so in other words they were very happy with trail hunting.

Personally I think the wording of the law was flawed and instead of saying what was not allowed, should have said what is allowed -  a pack of hounds following a human runner, i.e. a drag hunt.

I'm not sure what happens in Germany where Hitler famously banned fox hunting mainly to appease his rural voters, but I believe that hunting is still carried on as I met a Germany couple who spent all winter hunting.


----------



## Velcrobum (19 October 2021)

The holder of the pistol will be licensed to do so and is licensed as a legal slaughter man so is not breaking any law. Most farmers with licensed firearms will put their dogs down by shooting when the time comes they are not breaking the law. Vets are not the only people who can euthanaise an animal.


----------

